
Sunsetting Documentation - progval
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/354217/sunsetting-documentation
======
heartbreak
Is it just me, or did all talk of Documentation cease immediately after it
launched? I had completely forgotten about it, and I’m on StackOverflow EVERY
DAY. Why didn’t they do more to promote it?!

